# Can I deposit Sudwala week into my RCI points account?



## glenmore (Jan 20, 2012)

I can't find the info or grid for point conversion. I think it used to be on TUG. I paid for my 2013 Sudwala weeks. They won't deposit until new school calendar comes out. I am wondering if I have option of putting weeks into my points account and, if so, what amount of points they would be worth.


----------



## Gophesjo (Jan 20, 2012)

I believe the 2013 school calendar was finalized on Tuesday, as the 'proposed' marker was taken off on the Education Department's web-published version of the calendar, and off of the South African Schools web site calendar on that day.  That said, I emailed Niky and Antoinette at Sudwala on Wednesday and haven't heard back from them yet.  Per their instruction to resend any emails that aren't answered in 48 hours, I resent my email today.  I am anxiously waiting to deposit my week so that I can use it to book an exchange for my nephew's honeymoon.  I hope it is not bad weather again messing with their internet, as they generally are quite responsive.


----------



## Gophesjo (Jan 25, 2012)

Calendar for 2013 is published and my week is deposited.  You can email Niky to do the same...


----------



## DorotaG (Jan 25, 2012)

How many TPU's did you get for your week? Was it 1 bdrm, and what season?


----------



## Gophesjo (Jan 25, 2012)

I have deposited my one bedroom white week (week 8) with Platinum Interchange and have a 1 BR November week (for my nephew's honeymoon) at an average resort in Aruba on hold.


----------



## Gophesjo (Jan 25, 2012)

And, (I forgot to mention) I am depositing the week as part of Platinum's Triple your Trip promotion, so I will have two other shorter term (for booking no more than 90 days out and no more than 45 days out) exchange credits, too.


----------

